# Turbo actuator arm exhaust leak.



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

That is the waste gate.. I'm unaware at to its serviceability But most likely the turbo itself is fine just blowing by the bushings on the pin of the waste gate itself .. Not a diesel guy so I cant say this is fact just a thought. you may be able to get just the exhaust manifold


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> That is the waste gate.. I'm unaware at to its serviceability But most likely the turbo itself is fine just blowing by the bushings on the pin of the waste gate itself .. Not a diesel guy so I cant say this is fact just a thought. you may be able to get just the exhaust manifold


I've found the "cartridge" which seems to be the middle chunk with the turbines , oil inlet, and the little waste gate arm on it. Problem is I find them for every car except the 2.0 diesel. 
I can't seem to find any parts for them turbo. I would suspect the same. Probably just a bushing or gasket needs replaced. Car is driving fine.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Center section shouldnt have the wastegate arm .. its built into the manifold .. the actuator bolts to the compressor housing . can you get a pic of the problem spot on yours ?


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

The little arm that's leaking is directly under that oil line. You can see the pushrod and retaining clip. The black hole is actually just all the soot. It doesn't show up at all in the picture


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I can see the soot .. your sure its not leaking at the manifold gasket down below there.. again im not familiar with diesels and to be honest I have never until now seen a turbo with the wastegate as part of the center cartridge I was kid of hoping a fellow Diesel Cruzer would have piped in by now .


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> I can see the soot .. your sure its not leaking at the manifold gasket down below there.. again im not familiar with diesels and to be honest I have never until now seen a turbo with the wastegate as part of the center cartridge I was kid of hoping a fellow Diesel Cruzer would have piped in by now .


I don't see any soot trails down that low. And it is way too hot to be feeling around with my hands. So I'm assuming this is it based on the soot trails... 

This looks very similar (for a 1.9 VW). For the parts I can see. Dorman 667-004 Dorman Turbocharger Cartridges | Summit Racing


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

lol yeah now I rreeeaallyy dont understnd your turbo.. does that contact something else to change exhaust flow ? this is what I was expecting to see Waste Gate


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

No idea lol. If I had a spare turbo I would take this one apart. Unfortunately I have not found any photos or videos of a rebuild so I have no clue what's actually inside... the more I look at the vw one the more confused it makes me lol. Idk if it moves a part which is mounted in the manifold side housing maybe??


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Turbocharger Wastegate Actuator 786137-0003/ 786137-3 / 786137-5003s / 786137 Fit Opei Insignia / Astra / Zafira Engine A20dth - Buy Turbocharger Wastegate Actuator 786137-0003/ 786137-3 / 786137-5003s / 786137 Fit Opei Insignia / Astra / Zafira Engine A20dth,Turbocharger Wastegate Actuator 786137-0003/ 786137-3 / 786137-5003s / 786137,Turbo Actuator 786137 Product on Alibaba.com


Turbocharger Wastegate Actuator 786137-0003/ 786137-3 / 786137-5003s / 786137 Fit Opei Insignia / Astra / Zafira Engine A20dth - Buy Turbocharger Wastegate Actuator 786137-0003/ 786137-3 / 786137-5003s / 786137 Fit Opei Insignia / Astra / Zafira Engine A20dth,Turbocharger Wastegate Actuator...



www.alibaba.com


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

turbo is garrett 786137-5003S


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

cartridge GOWE Turbo For Vauxhall /Opel Insignia 2.0CDTI 160HP 118KW 786137 Turbo Cartridge Core Chra, Tie Rod Ends - Amazon Canada


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

69.12US $ 28% OFF|Turbo Cartridge 786137-0001 786137-0003 76137-5003 786137-5003s 786137-9001s 786137-9003s 7861375001s For Vauxhall Saab 2.0 - Air Intakes Parts - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Turbo cartridge GTB1549V CHRA 786137 for Opel Insignia Astra Zafira 2.0 CDTI | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Turbo cartridge GTB1549V CHRA 786137 for Opel Insignia Astra Zafira 2.0 CDTI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

boraz said:


> Turbo cartridge GTB1549V CHRA 786137 for Opel Insignia Astra Zafira 2.0 CDTI | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Turbo cartridge GTB1549V CHRA 786137 for Opel Insignia Astra Zafira 2.0 CDTI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Without looking at mine, I'm guessing that is the arm for the variable geometry mechanism.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry about the wrong word and bad spelling. I can't figure out how to edit it on my phone.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Thanks @boraz for the links. I wasn't sure if it was a generic turbo used for all 2.0 Diesels. I did find the larger leak that was causing the odors in the cabin. It was the main output of the turbo. The opening of the clamp was facing downwards where I couldn't see there was actually a soot trail coming from it. I seperated the exhaust and found the metal gasket was bent from being smashed in there. so I straightened that out and put it back together. The car was now throwing codes. for Injection quanity too high, and Turbo performance low. I figured rather than wait on the car to retune itself I'd just flash it with the tuner to reset the fuel tables. She's running better now and no more smell. I probably won't worry about the smaller leak coming from the arm at the moment. I may down the road look into swapping the turbo out, because I still have strange boost numbers. But for now It's just a car to get me to work.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

So my egt keep rising and my map readings are going down. I think my turbo is on its way out. I've been looking for a used one. But the part# of what's on my car isn't matching anything. The gm# is correct. But the bottom left Garrett # is wrong


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Swapped it with a turbo from a wrecked car I found online. Preliminary results are the egts are lower. However I'm still only hitting 180 kpa imap readings. That's the highest I can get it and it reaches that around 2/3 throttle. If you floor it, It just falls on its face


----------

